# Telephoto Zoom Lens Suggestions!



## ayush_chh (May 1, 2014)

Guys,

I am planning to buy a Telephoto Zoom Lens. Very tight on Budget hence narrowed down to below two..

1) Tamron AF 70-300 mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro Lens (Model-A17)

2) Nikon AF-S DX VR 55-200mm f/4-5.6G IF-ED 

I will be using this for Candid, Portrait and Landscapes mostly.I wanted  to go for Tamron for 2 reasons, one is for 300mm(i am not sure how much  diff is it from 200mm) And second is the Macro Mode ( which i  desperately want to try my hands on )

Choosing Nikon was for its low price, Brand, Better reviews than Tamron and Image stabilization capability which Tamron lacks.

I will be using it on Nikon D5100.

Please help me decide by telling the pros and cons you think these 2  lenses have on Diff aspects. Any information is highly appreciated.

Thanks
Ayush


----------



## nac (May 1, 2014)

Sujoy is using 55-200. His comments were OK if the budget is too tight. BTW, Nikkor equivalent of the Tamron 70-300 Non VC is even cheaper


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2014)

if portrait and candids and occasional butterfly and flower shots are good enough then I would say get Nikon 55-200 VR ...if bird animal then get tamron 70-300 di ld 

Nikon one have lot less compromises then tamron 70-300 di ld


----------



## ayush_chh (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Sujoy! exactly the answer i was looking for...its Nikon then


----------

